# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Roli i intelektualëve shqiptarë

## Arbushi

Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1537
(4/1/01 10:07:06 pm)
Reply  Roli i intelektualeve shqiptare
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne nje vend si Shqiperia, ku flitet per nje largim ne mase te shtreses intelektuale shqiptare, lindin shume pyetje dhe shume shqetesime. Pyetja e pare eshte:

Pse largohen intelektualet shqiptare nga Shqiperia?
---------------------------------------------------
Arsyet jane te shumta, ato shkojne nga arsye ekonomike ne arsye shoqerore. Une mendoj se arsyeja kryesore qe i shtyn intelektualet shqiptare te largohen nga Shqiperia eshte perbuzja direkte dhe indirekte e politikave te ndjekura nga shteti shqiptar. Intelektualet jane shume te ndjeshem per cdo gje qe ndodh ne shoqerine shqiptare. Ata jane te ndjeshem per qeverisjen e vendit, jane te ndjeshem se kush jane ata qe po e drejtojne vendin, jane te ndjeshem per ceshtjen kombetare. Kjo i ben qe ata te ndjehen ne pjesen me te madhe te kohes te revoltuar me kete perbuzje dhe harrese te qellimshme qe i behet atyre. Shqiperia ka nje kryeminiter qe nuk ka arsimin perkates per tu quajtur intelektual, bashkia e Tiranes ka nje drejtues qe ka nje kartele mjekesore tek neurologu, politikane te ndryshem dalin te pire neper ekranet e televizore, politika stimulon militantizmin dhe servilimin.
Ashtu edhe si gjate viteve te diktatures komuniste, intelektualet shqiptare percmohen, per tu lene vend punetoreve, fshatareve, servileve, spiuneve ne drejtimin e vendit.
Asnje intelektual shqiptar nuk largohet nga Shqiperia vetem per qellime ekonomike, pasi ata e kane te qarte me shume se kushdo se sa e veshtire eshte te fitosh statusin e intelektualit ne nje vend te huaj. Ata emigrojne nga Shqiperia me brenga dhe bejne ne kete menyre nje sakrifice te madhe per veten dhe per familjen e tyre. Fatkeqesia me e madhe e njeriut eshte vdekja e shpreses, dhe te jetosh ne kushtet qe eshte Shqiperia sot, do te thote qe optimizmi te vdese. Askush nuk ka te drejte tu kerkoje llogari intelektualeve shqiptare pse largohen nga Shqiperia, pasi askush nuk u kujtua per ta kur ata ishin gati ti jepnin vendit te tyre maximumin. Intelektualet ikin gjithmone te fundit nga vendi i vet, dhe ky fakt tregon shume qarte se sa poshte ka rene shoqeria shqiptare ne keto 4 vjetet e fundit.

Jane keta profesore, doktore, pedagoge, mesues, ekonomiste, juriste, qe lene profesionin e tyre te nderuar per te punuar nje pune te rendomte ne perendim. E fillojne karieren e tyre profesionale nga fillimi edhe pse ne mosha te medha dhe me problemet qe dalin me emigrimin. Jane keta intelektuale qe vuajne me shume se kushdo ne mergim pasi krahas mallit te vendit tend i shtohet edhe barra psikologjike e te qenit askushi ne dhe te huaj. Eshte e paimagjinueshme qe te lesh pas ate kariere profesionale qe ti ndertove me aq mund dhe ta nisesh gjithcka nga fillim ne nje vend te huaj.

Intelektualet jane koshienca e kombit. Eshte ajo koshience qe i fal moralin dhe nderin nje shoqerie. Jane ata qe udheheqin drejt progresit nje popull e nje komb. Jane ata qe na falin nderin te gjithe ne shqiptareve ne bote, fale arritjeve te tyre. Jam mese i bindur qe edhe pse larg vendit te tyre, intelektualet shqiptare e ndjejne mungesen e Shqiperise. Shume prej tyre nuk e shprehin dehiren e zjarrte qe i grryen perbrenda per tu kthyer ne Shqiperi, por kjo eshte mese e kuptueshme kur shikon interesimin e tyre te larte per ate qe po ngjet ne trojet shqiptare.

(...mendim i paperfunduar)

----------


## Arbushi

albasex  
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 64
(4/2/01 10:41:06 am)
Reply  -Roli i intelektualeve shqiptare
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 hey Shqiptar; Nuk e di a e ke vene re, por tejzgjatje dhe filozofia e tepert mua s'me pelqen dhe mundohem te mos e perdor. Persa i perket emigrimit te "trurit" nga Shqiperia per ne vendete tjera. Ky eshte nje fenomen qe nuk po ndodh vetem me qeverisjen e "neo-komunisteve", por edhe me "Berishen e Madh", i cili nuk i'a ka haberin fare politikes (megjithese dola pak nga tema). Me ate qe siperpermenda desha te them se "emigrimi i trurit"ka ndodhur edhe ne vendet Perendimore, por ama nuk mund te kundershtohet fakti se ne Shqiperi ne kontrast me vendet e tjera, shteti dhe klauzurat politike nuk mundohen t'i afrojne intelektualet, por vetem besniket dhe agjitantet e tyre te ardhur nga shtresa intelektuale, apo jo. Pra te lutem here te tjera me pak "bullshit"(se e kam si per zemer kete shprehje). 
hajt shnet

tirana
Ekonomist
Posts: 220
(4/7/01 5:36:02 am)
Reply  Re: -Roli i intelektualeve shqiptare
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Largimi dhe refuzimi i intelektualeve nga Shqiperia,eshte nje proçes qe e ka zanafillen ne 1946 dhe po vazhdon dhe ne ditet e sotme.Kjo ka qene nje strategji e perdorur nga klika ne fuqi,e cila,per te ushtruar sundimin e saj pa kundershtime,eleminonte apo largonte inteligjencen duke afruar injorancen,e cila ishte e paafte dhe e pandergjegjesuar per te perceptuar makinacionet diabolike te pushtetit.
Per fat te keq,kjo vazhdon dhe sot.Ne shqiperi ka mjaft "te shkolluar" por te jesh i shkolluar nuk do te thote te jesh me kulture.Te jesh i shkolluar do te thote te jesh profesionist.Shkolla eshte profesion ndersa kultura ashte diçka tjeter.Personalisht kam njohur ne jete mjaft "te shkolluar"injorante sikunderse inteligjence pa shkolle 
Shembull :i habitur!: lir meta eshte nje "i shkolluar" injorant ndersa Sabri Godo eshte inteligjence pa shkolle

----------


## Arbushi

shigjeta
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 94
(8/2/01 3:20:55 pm)
Reply  Re: -Roli i intelektualeve shqiptare
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Tirana ke shume te drejte. Fatkeqsia me e madhe e shqiperise dhe shqiptareve pasojat e te ciles vazhdojme ti vuajme dhe sot eshte pikerisht shkaterimi I intelektualeve.Vertet u krijuan shume te "shkolluar" por ne te njejten kohe u mohuan deri ne marezi shume intelektual. 

leshai
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 55
(8/4/01 11:08:47 am)
Reply  intelektualet
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Largimi i intelektualeve nga vendet e vorfna drejt perendimit asht nji fenomen i perbotshem. Shume here njerezit bajne shaka rreth taksisteve te nju jorkut sepse disa me te vertete kane pase graden e doktorit ne vendin e tyne (india bangladesh, etj.) ose me pronaret e laventerive nga korea qe vine ne amerike me grada inxhinieriet dhe punojne si shites (grocery) ose ne lavanteri

Ne jemi te varfen dhe ikja e intelektualeve asht nji dicka qe nuk to te pushojne kurre. Ndoshta jemi mesue pak si shume me izolimin e periudhes komuniste, por shkembimi intelektual asht normal ne mes vendeve te ndryshme. Intelektualet jane njerez nomade. Problemi asht se ne jemi te vorfen dhe keshtu shkembimi yne asht i nji-anshem

----------


## Agim Doçi

U denigruan, u arrestuan, u persekutuan, u burgosën dhe u pushkatuan intelektualë të vërtetë, akademikë që kishin kryer akademitë në Francë, Itali, Austri, Gjermani etj. dhe u përgatitën intelektualë të shquar si Simoni, Lenka, Naunka, etj,etj, që edhe TENIS-it i thonin PENIS!
Agim

----------


## Estella

Me ka rene ne vesh se kohet e fundit eshte hapur nje organizate shqiptare ne Michigan nga persona te ndryshem intelektuale shqiptare te cilet jane ne mergim. Nuk kam informacione te tjera rreth kesaj por do vazhdoj te kerkoj dhe tju gjej nje numer telefoni qe te keni mundesi te kontaktoni kete organizate.


Shume prej intelektualeve e kan gjetur rrugezgjidhjen, merren me dicka si kjo e mesipemja per ti sherbyer ne nje fare menyre atdheut. Organizimi i shqiptareve jashte vendit.

----------


## AlieNation

Duhet ndonje Enver apo Skenderbe pa te meta mendore qe ti veje punet ne vije. Vetem kshu marin vesh kta qeveritare lapanjgjoza.  Ne fakt kur shajm ata shajm dhe veten keshtuqe problemi mbetet tek ajo qe tha me i nderuari lart, koshienca Kombetare e pergjithshme. Gjithsesi s'besoj se do shkoje dhe aq keq, jo per gje po se besoj ta leme veten aqe.

----------


## HANNIBAL2003

Shume i rendesishem se jane ata qe jane ambasadoret e vertet, me dijet e tyre per shqiperine .
shnet e pare.

----------


## nordiku

Intelektualet  dhe artistet Shqipetare kurre nuk munguar. Prej lashtesie ne ditet tona prej Asie te Europa.


Cdo Shqipetar ka nje intelekt te zhvilluar por dhe nje veti te keqe. Shqipetaret per mua jane te llastuar dhe dua te qendrojne ne qender te vemendjes. Dy i kemi llastuar ca si teper Tosin  Salen te tjeret sa mos te jene ne qender te vemendjes bejne fraksion, dhe kur nuk kane mundesi per fraksion ikin dhe lene atdheun.Atehere per ato eshte veshtire kurbeti se ato jane askushi atje. Valle nuk e dinin ato se "Guri i rende ne vend te vet" apo ato nuk i besjne intelktit te popullit se jane te shkolluar.


Ju uroj kudo Sukse intelektualeve Shqipetare dhe u ardhshin punet nga e mbara. Ishallah behen per vete se duke qene per vete ndoshta do te jene dhe per ne. 

Me respekt dhe sinqeritet nga zemra Nordiku

----------

